# Danish: Køn: mand



## daneswife

What is the translation here to English?
Køn: Mand
Alder: 31 år
Stjernetegn: Ikke angivet
Region: Midtjylland
Partner status: Ikke angivet
Søger: Kæreste
Højde: 175 cm
Vægt: 80 kg
Kropsbygning: Ikke angivet
Hårfarve: Ikke angivet
Øjenfarve: Ikke angivet
Børn: Ikke angivet
Uddannelse: Ikke angivet
Branche: Ikke angivet
Jobtype: Ikke angivet
Musik: Ikke angivet
Religion: Ikke angivet
Politik: Ikke angivet
Ryger: Ikke angivet


----------



## kirsitn

Ikke angivet = Field is not filled in

Køn: Mand <- gender: male
Alder: 31 år <-age
Stjernetegn: Ikke angivet <-astrological sign
Region: Midtjylland
Partner status: Ikke angivet 
Søger: Kæreste <-seeking: boyfriend/girlfriend
Højde: 175 cm <-height
Vægt: 80 kg <-weight
Kropsbygning: Ikke angivet <-body shape
Hårfarve: Ikke angivet<-hair color
Øjenfarve: Ikke angivet<-eye color
Børn: Ikke angivet<-children
Uddannelse: Ikke angivet<-education
Branche: Ikke angivet<-?
Jobtype: Ikke angivet<-line of work
Musik: Ikke angivet
Religion: Ikke angivet
Politik: Ikke angivet<-political views
Ryger: Ikke angivet<-smoker/non-smoker


----------



## madshov

branche = line of business


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Sex: male
Age: 31 (years)
Astrological sign: Ikke angivet
Region: Central Jutland
Partner status: Ikke angivet 
Seeking: Girlfriend ("kæreste" can, as Kirsitn writes, also mean boyfriend) 
Height: 175 cm
Weight: 80 kg
Build/physique: Ikke angivet
Hair colour: Ikke angivet
Eye colour: Ikke angivet
Children: Ikke angivet
Education: Ikke angivet
Business: Ikke angivet
Position: Ikke angivet
Music (preferred): Ikke angivet
Religion: Ikke angivet
Political orientation: Ikke angivet
Smoker/Non-smoker: Ikke angivet

(Kirsitn made a very nice job, I just thought I'd clean it up a bit and specify what Midtjylland is...)


----------



## daneswife

thankyou everyone


----------



## MIODRAG

Andreas_Jensen said:


> Sex: male
> Age: 31 (years)
> [...]
> Partner status: Ikke angivet
> Seeking: Girlfriend ("kæreste" can, as Kirsitn writes, also mean boyfriend)



Well, if it does -- as indeed it does -- then unless you know the specific individual very well, how can you possibly assume that you know for sure that he is heterosexual?  To the extent that you correct the perosn who left both options?! 

Seriously, is that some meta-linguistic revelation, a vision/apparition that tells you that, or what? Why would it not be -- say -- a bisexual who is married to a woman and seeks a man on the side? Det kan vaere hvorfor "partner status"en er ikke angivet.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

MIODRAG said:


> Well, if it does -- as indeed it does -- then unless you know the specific individual very well, how can you possibly assume that you know for sure that he is heterosexual? To the extent that you correct the perosn who left both options?!
> 
> Seriously, is that some meta-linguistic revelation, a vision/apparition that tells you that, or what? Why would it not be -- say -- a bisexual who is married to a woman and seeks a man on the side? Det kan vaere hvorfor "partner status"en er ikke angivet.


 
I really don't see how your post has anything to do with a discussion of language. If I've offended you in some way, then I'm sorry... I really don't seek to be a judge of other people's sexual orientation...


----------



## MIODRAG

Andreas_Jensen said:


> I really don't see how your post has anything to do with a discussion of language. If I've offended you in some way, then I'm sorry... I really don't seek to be a judge of other people's sexual orientation...




My question was, actually, I think quite obviously linguistic, so I do not understand why I should feel offended??!! 

I will repeat it: how did you decide based on the original text to remove  from the translation the (already included by others) option for a partner of any sex? What made you conclude that this man was looking for a girlfriend and not a boyfriend? Where exactly was this visible in Danish?

The other person translating had left both options open and that seems to be the only possible choice for a translator who tries to be acurate.


----------



## Sepia

MIODRAG said:


> My question was, actually, I think quite obviously linguistic, so I do not understand why I should feel offended??!!
> 
> I will repeat it: how did you decide based on the original text to remove from the translation the (already included by others) option for a partner of any sex? What made you conclude that this man was looking for a girlfriend and not a boyfriend? Where exactly was this visible in Danish?
> 
> The other person translating had left both options open and that seems to be the only possible choice for a translator who tries to be acurate.


 

Both options are definitely open, linguistically! It is like with "lover" or "partner" - you can't tell if it is a boy or a girl. And if you think closer of it - which woman would respond to someone whose profile provides so little info about him?


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

MIODRAG said:


> My question was, actually, I think quite obviously linguistic, so I do not understand why I should feel offended??!!
> 
> I will repeat it: how did you decide based on the original text to remove from the translation the (already included by others) option for a partner of any sex? What made you conclude that this man was looking for a girlfriend and not a boyfriend? Where exactly was this visible in Danish?
> 
> The other person translating had left both options open and that seems to be the only possible choice for a translator who tries to be acurate.


 
In Danish both options are possible... I also left both options possible in my translation (writing that it can also mean boyfriend), but when you translate the word "kæreste" into English you are forced to opt for either "boyfriend" or "girlfriend" since in English there's no single word (as in Danish) for both concepts... And since the majority of men are looking for a girlfriend I chose "girlfriend"...

For the reader of this questionnaire to know exactly what sort of "kæreste" the man in question is looking for, it would have to include a line concerning sexual orientation.


----------

